Ask HN: Firebase as static web host or GoDaddy with WordPress? - cvaidya1986
======
danielcolgan
It depends on a task. IMHO, “WPEngine with Wordpress” - is better choice or
“Firebase with cloud functions”.

------
WalterSear
How long is a piece of string?

~~~
cvaidya1986
As long as one wants it to be.

